# my queen has been acting strangely



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

my queen is due her kittens anyday now and today she's been acting really strange. usually she won't let you touch her tummy but today shes been purring at the fact that im gently rubbing and she has been sticking her legs in the air (lying on her back) and shaking them slightly. her tummy is moving around more than it has been the last few days and she keeps settling into the drawer under my bed (not a good place for the kittens to be born as it's full of junk and dont want any kittens harmed)

what does this mean?
btw this is my first litter


thankyou.


----------



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi

my queen is due today as well, and has done nothng but sleep all day. She has gone off her food, is eating but only slightly.

Fingers crossed for us both, mabe tonight or tomorrow


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

> Hi
> 
> my queen is due today as well, and has done nothng but sleep all day. She has gone off her food, is eating but only slightly.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both, mabe tonight or tomorrow


good luck  everything crossed for you
and my cat was due on the 27th so she's on day 67 so they should be here very soon but my mum thinks they will come 3rd december but that would be more than 5 days late which shouldn't happen!
i'm terrible with dates though so i might have the wrong date (trust me this is my 3rd or 4th attempt of getting the dates and each one has been different -my last thought was 2nd of december which could well be correct)

my girl has slept a lot as well and hasnt been eating so much..
good luck again!


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

She's probably aware that the time is coming and glad of some comfort from you. She might be uncomfortable with a belly full of wrigglers!

Shut that drawer if you don't want her in there though, before she decides that's the best place for her to give birth. Make up a nest box by the drawer so she finds it and sees it as a better option 

Good luck for the birth. The first one is always a bit overwhelming, but you'll be fine.


----------



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you know the date she was mated on?

I believe oncde they get to day 69 it is best to speak to a vet.


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

Yes, tell us the dates of mating and we can help clarify the due date if you're not sure.


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

myrkari said:


> She's probably aware that the time is coming and glad of some comfort from you. She might be uncomfortable with a belly full of wrigglers!
> 
> Shut that drawer if you don't want her in there though, before she decides that's the best place for her to give birth. Make up a nest box by the drawer so she finds it and sees it as a better option
> 
> Good luck for the birth. The first one is always a bit overwhelming, but you'll be fine.


the drawer is shut but the drawers didnt actually come with the bed so they are there but theres 2 little gaps where she can easily fit in then get into the side of the drawer (if you get what i mean?) and i don't want to lock her out of my bedroom as she likes to lie on my bed

the mating date was 29th september but she was with the male a week before and after this date but this date is the day that she was spotted doing it and it was the second day of her heat


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

If you take 29th Sept as the date of mating, add 2 days for the sperm to reach the egg, then 65 days is 4th December. If it was the week before, which it could have been, then she'd be 65 days yesterday. Since you aren't sure, you'll have to keep a watchful eye on her. And don't be surprised if she wants to give birth in the drawer as she's obviously got her eye on it!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

myrkari said:


> If you take 29th Sept as the date of mating, add 2 days for the sperm to reach the egg, then 65 days is 4th December. If it was the week before, which it could have been, then she'd be 65 days yesterday. Since you aren't sure, you'll have to keep a watchful eye on her. And don't be surprised if she wants to give birth in the drawer as she's obviously got her eye on it!


thanks for the help! can't wait!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Best of luck to you both. 

It's soooo different not to be waiting.

All i can say is get as much sleep as possible before the birth!!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

so glad!
i moved the box i hope for her to deliver in into my bedroom and shes in there purring like mad! i guess she just didnt like where i used to have it!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Bear in mind that queens don't always stay put!

Socks moved around loads (between 3 different rooms) and gave birth to 2 of her 4 in the hall, and 2 in her cage in the living room.

Setting up somewhere for her to have them etc is a good idea (she hardly leaves it now), but during labour she was mobile to say the least!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i understand this but i hope for her first kitten to be born in the box because i have sort of thought the blood (if any) would come out before her first kitten but thats just my instinct so correct me if im wrong please!

and i have a big cage which is actually a dog cage for a medium sized dog and i'm hoping to keep the kittens in there with the door open so lexy can get in and out - there is a small step to the door which will prevent the kittens to get out 
do you recommend this?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Before the first kitten there will be signs.

Her bottom might be wet and you might see some slimy pinky brown stuff too, she will lick this off.

Her breathing will speed up and she may pace around and seem uncomfortable.

She will have sets of contractions (around 4) every 5-10 minutes, these will become more frequent until she is ready to push. She will stand to deliver her kittens.

That's what i have and to be honest it isn't ideal! The spaces between the bars are too large for kittens so small. I've got my large cat carrier with an opening top in the cage and the kittens stay there where they are safe.

You will know what to do when it happens.


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

there are only about a centimeter / 1.5 centimeters between each bar in my cage so they should be safe


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Get some cardboard and tape and start blocking off areas where she really shouldn't have access to. You really should have done this (or similar) already. It's vital that she gives birth in a place where you can easily access her if there are problems. They only way to ensure that happens is to block off all little cubby holes, boxes, draws and the like.

Oh and they don't all stand to give birth. My girl was perfectly happy to deliver on her side.

If you're going to use the crate use the cardboard to board it up about half way up all around to prevent drafts as much as possible, and add a bit of height to the door step too. Because believe me it wont take long for them to master that! Try and fold over the edge though so the sharp cardboard doesn't chaff on your queens nipples when she is getting in and out. Again though I hate to say it but this should already have all been prepared!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks you's have very helpful and i've calmed down a bit as i was quite nervous - the reason why i posted about 5 threads!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you girl go to a stud who has been blood grouped?
very important for british


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

what do you mean by blood grouped?
as im not too sure because he doesnt belong to me but if you explain it i might know ?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

British can have different blood groups (A,b, Ab and AB).
Some are incompatible with each other so you need to make sure you know what group your queen and the stud is. 
I don't know of anyone who has a stud who isn't blood grouped, it really is essential.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think what Taylor means is, what blood group was the stud. The answer to that might mean your girls blood group is VERY relevant, but it also may not. 

So ... what blood group is the stud? and what blood group is your queen?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> what do you mean by blood grouped?
> as im not too sure because he doesnt belong to me but if you explain it i might know ?





alisondalziel said:


> British can have different blood groups (A,b, Ab and AB).
> Some are incompatible with each other so you need to make sure you know what group your queen and the stud is.
> I don't know of anyone who has a stud who isn't blood grouped, it really is essential.


as above it should be your first question to the stud owner if your girl isnt compatatlbe the kitten could fade and die at birth, its vital for british owners to go to a compatable blood group. Are they both on active for breeding? what is her prefix name?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

yes and it's her first litter and i've been told it doesnt matter for the first litter


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

meganx said:


> yes and it's her first litter and i've been told it doesnt matter for the first litter


Oh my, who told you that? 

What is the studs blood group hun?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

yes it does matter, even for the 1st litter.


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Oh my, who told you that?
> 
> What is the studs blood group hun?


i cant remember i read it somewhere :
im so worried now


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you not know the groups?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

no but my mum and the stud owner had this all sorted out so i'm probably paranoid over nothing when they know exactly the stud owners been breeding for a wee while now and she asked my mum questions


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

whats the prefix of your girl who did you buy her from?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i would have to look at her papers to tell you this information and i'm really sorry but i'm not sure where my mum keeps them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know you said its in manchester, its on the pink slip infront of her pedigree name


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i know but what i mean is my mum is at work and i dont know where she keeps the papers!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> i know but what i mean is my mum is at work and i dont know where she keeps the papers!


ask her when she gets home lol!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

im going to


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

What's the huge fascination with the prefix name?

The op (quite a new member) has come here for advice, which is more than a lot of people do.

Maybe she doesn't want to make the prefix name public and that is her choice and there could be reasons for that.

Whether the queen is on active or not is none of my or anyone else's business, we have to take questions posted and answer with compassion and being as helpful as possible. Scaring people off can leave a cat at risk, isn't that why we're all here in the first place, THE ANIMALS, not us!!

There have been a few people lately that have been narky and quite frankly i'm sick of it!!


----------

